

Textmate dev still optimistic about Textmate 2 - robin_reala
http://lists.macromates.com/textmate/2010-November/031613.html

======
gaoshan
He's optimistic but still calls it vaporware. That's more optimism than I can
muster. Anyway, I've been using Vim more and more and it's working out pretty
well. In fact, as seems to be the nature with Vim, the more I use it the
better it works out.

